# Hitachi VFD



## wawoodman (Apr 16, 2011)

My mill came yesterday (woo-hoo!) and I have ordered the VFD from Drive Warehouse. Every time I see one in a video, it shows the current being drawn (?) and so you have to figure percentages and ratios to get the speed.

It seems to me that there should be a way to program the VFD, so that you told it what the RPM of the machine would be at full throttle, and it would automatically give you the rpm as you dialed it up or down. Feasible, or a dream, or a stupid idea?

Another question: Since I'm only dealing with 2.6 amps draw, I was thinking of using a HD cord and plug on the VFD, and plugging it into a 220 receptacle, thereby eliminating a shutoff. Has anybody else done that?


----------

